
React-children-render, React 16 array rendering without keys - romellogoodman
https://github.com/romellogood/react-children-render
======
acemarke
Hate to say it, but someone beat you to it: [https://medium.com/@gajus/using-
react-v16-to-create-self-des...](https://medium.com/@gajus/using-react-v16-to-
create-self-destructing-components-de8e4eb61d0f) and
[https://github.com/gajus/react-aux](https://github.com/gajus/react-aux) .

~~~
romellogoodman
Dang. A really nice write up too!

